# Reccomended Setup for Lib Tech TRS 159 BTX - Bindings / Boots



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I am going to be getting a new Lib Tech TRS 159 BTX and was hoping you all could provide reccomendations on bindings that go well with this board and if possible boots too. I am 6 ft 175 lbs with a size 12 boot and am an all mountain rider spending about 30% of my time in the park. With the boot size and a non-wide board, I am looking for anything that offers a small footprint to reduce drag.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I have the T Rice MTX and I went with Salomon Chiefs. They're really light, pretty sweet looking(if you're into all the colors, of course). I'd highly recommend them. I really think Salomon is stepping it up lately and I couldn't be happier that I got them. As for boots, I really wanted a nice board and bindings, so I went a little cheaper with Forum League SLRs. Again, I couldn't be happier. The little bits of pink are a little gay, but the quick lace system is awesome. Also, these things are retardedly light. They really aren't much heavier than skate shoes. I know there are better boots out there, but I really think these are the best bang-for-the-buck boots out there right now. Anyway, happy boarding, hope you get some cool shit you like. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Hrmmm..... size 12 with that board may be pushing it a little.... I rock Rome Targas with the 159 TRS and it works sweet. I love the setup to death!
Boots are a no brainer, what ever fits the best is the most important thing. Salomon boots tend to be bigger than they should be for the size. I'm into the Rome boots this year, they fit snug as and look dope. But thats for my foot, yours may vary. Dont much care for the BOA boots as I found they have pressure points that I couldnt adjust out.

Good luck man, I love that board so hope you get some goodness out of it


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

i got size 11 ions and they fit well with my union forces on my 159 trs


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Go with a Salomon F boot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I got a TRS 157 and ride Burton Ions with Cartel bindings. I really like the setup so far altough I have struggled a bit with the boot and some pressure points, but I think I solved the issue now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for your help guys. I wound up getting the Rome Targas because of the versatility of the binding. I was worried about being "typecast" into a certain riding style with the other bindings I was looking at..plus they mathc the board perfectly...and I got a good deal. Check out Welcome to www.OutdoorSportsGuys.com! $175 w/ free shipping!

Still in the market for boots though - I'll let ya know what I decide on.

So should be receiving everything next week and I will let you know how they ride...lets pray for no toe drag - I know I'm pushing it with this board.

Thanks

-Rob


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

obviously just go to the store and find whatever boot fits you the best and get it.
for bindings i ride union forces on my trs w/mtx and they give me great control.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Final Setup:

Lib Tech TRS 159 BTX
Rome Targas Binding
Burton Ruler Boots

Best setup ever and NO toe drag!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

RGugs, Do you think with some 11 rulers on the 159 trs mtx i would be in the clear for laying her over espn style??

thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

240sx2jz said:


> RGugs, Do you think with some 11 rulers on the 159 trs mtx i would be in the clear for laying her over espn style??
> 
> thanks


Sorry for the late reply man but I have the 159 TRS with size 12 Rulers and I hardly ever notice toe drag. I do ride duck with like 12 -12 though. Go for it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

kind of OT but, i was riding at my local resort today and saw a kid no older than 13 riding a lib trs and he was eating shit coming down greens. i saw him a second time and he was eating shit on flats. just funny seeing how lil kids with $$$ boards suck balls at riding when the kids with the 3yr old burtons straight killing it in the park.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Already went for the setup, its great couldn't believe the differnece the mtx made on the ice. the ize 11's don't drag at all and the rulers are very comfortable, thanks for the reply anyway.


----------

